

Quick tip for remembering names at, during and after meetings - dgsiegel
http://www.dgsiegel.net/news/2013_07_04-quick_tip_for_remembering_names_at,_during_and_after_meetings

======
Lucy_karpova
That's an old truth that your name is the sweetest word in the World to you.
Apart from this method, Associations(Mr Z looks like my Maths teacher and Ms B
sounds like my neighbour) and Impressions help a lot(you usually spot
something bright or suprising about the person you meet for the first time:
e.g. like Mr Green is the guy with the wig, and Ms Blue is the lady who talks
too fast etc. ). The best thing is to combine these 2 methods with the
Repeatition and polish them with making up a Story about the group -but that's
more to remember the people for lifetime:).

